# The Walking Dead - Season 2, Episode 3: &quot;In Harm's Way&quot; (Spoiler!)



## Gast1669461003 (13. Mai 2014)

*Vorsicht Spoiler zu Episode 3!​*
Hier geht es speziell um die dritte Episode "In Harm's Way von Telltales Adventure-Serie The Walking Dead - Season 2. Diskutiert über die Episode. Wie fandet ihr sie? Was fandet ihr gut und was schlecht? Was denkt ihr, wie es weitergeht? Hier darf alles bis einschließlich der dritten Episode gespoilert werden. Wer sie noch nicht gespielt hat und sich nicht spoilern lassen möchte, sollte sich vorerst aus diesem Thread fernhalten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQhSX6Y6Bn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Mai 2014)

Habe die Episode gerade durchgespielt und muss sagen, es wird besser und besser.
Kann es nur immer wieder betonen, das ganze hat ne ganz andere Intensität als die erste Staffel, weil man ein kleines Mädchen spielt.
Clementine wird inzwischen aber richtig Bad Ass, was in dieser Welt aber auch dringend nötig ist, um zu überleben.
Die Episode lebte vor allem von Carver, einem richtigen Antagonisten, den man einfach nur hassen kann und ständig versucht ihm in die Suppe zu spucken.
Das Ende hat wieder mal vieles verändert und stellt die Gruppe in der nächsten Folge vor neue Probleme.

Hier noch meine Entscheidungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Episode war super, allerdings erinnerte mich alles an die dritte Staffel der TV-Serie. Carver ist aber ein ebenso genialer Bösewicht wie der Gouverneur, auch dank Michael Madsen. Dennoch scheint es spielerisch immer dünner zu werden und die Entscheidungen haben nicht mehr annähernd eine spürbare Tragweite wie noch in der ersten Staffel. Außerdem, ich denke da immer noch an die Windturbinen-Szene in der vorherigen Episode, finde ich es weiterhin ein wenig arg unglaubwürdig, dass die Erwachsenen allesamt nicht so fähig und intelligent zu sein scheinen wie ein kleines Mädchen. Aber nun gut...


----------



## Amboss (19. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin mir auch nicht so ganz sicher. Auf der einen Seite fand ich die Episode schon gut aber auf der anderen habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass ich spielerisch wenig mache und es erinnert sehr an die 3.Staffel der TV-Show. Was nicht schlimm ist aber das Gefühl habe ich nicht das erste Mal, dass da heftig kopiert wird. Ok, so soll es vermutlich auch sein aber wahrscheinlich würde es mich mehr umhauen,  wenn es mir nicht so bekannt vorkommen würde.

Trotzdem finde ich es wieder gelungen und sehr unterhaltsam. Klingt jetzt negativer, als es war. Ach, hat eigentlich bei jemandem Kenny NICHT sein Auge verloren?

Und warum schaut ihr Sadisten Kenny beim Töten von Carver zu? Ich mach mir Sorgen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Mai 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Und warum schaut ihr Sadisten Kenny beim Töten von Carver zu? Ich mach mir Sorgen!


 
Der Typ war so ein richtiger Fiesling, ich hab über die gesamte Episode immer mehr Hass für ihn aufgebaut.
Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, hätte ich das sogar selbst erledigt.


----------



## Amboss (19. Mai 2014)

Stimmt schon...aber hab das dann doch Kenny allein machen lassen. Hoffe, es war wenigstens schön anzusehen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Mai 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Hoffe, es war wenigstens schön anzusehen


 
Es war befriedigend.


----------



## golani79 (19. Mai 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Stimmt schon...aber hab das dann doch Kenny allein machen lassen. Hoffe, es war wenigstens schön anzusehen


 
Ich sag nur "what a mess!" 

Fand die Episode wieder ziemlich gut, auch wenns gameplaymäßig gefühlt noch weniger zu tun gab, als in den letzten.
Aber Storytelling war halt wie immer sehr gut und ich find auch die Entwicklung der verschiedenen Charaktere ziemlich gut - vor allem, die von Clementine. Und in dem Zusammenhang auch sich selbst - wenn man sich ein wenig selber beobachtet, wie man spielt, wird man feststellen, dass man mittlerweile teilweise ziemlich unterschiedlich reagiert im Vergleich zu den früheren Episoden.
Vielleicht ist das auch nur bei mir so, aber ich denk mir, es wird schon bei den Spielern auch eine Entwicklung in eine bestimmte Richtung geben über den Spielverlauf.


----------

